# L.A. CARTEL C.C. Picnic



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

L.A. CARTEL 1st ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

THE OG MILLENIUM WILL BE THERE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ill be there


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

THIS IS GOING TO BE ANOTHER BAD ASS PICNIC THESE GUYS HAVE DONE IT BEFORE WHEN THEY ROLLED WITH THEIR X CLUB.AND IT WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY AGAIN. SWING WHAT BRING AND IF IT DONT GET STUCK LEAVE IT AT HOME BECAUSE YOU WILL GET SERVED. :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY DID U GUYS GET THIS PERMITTED I WOULD HATE 2 SEE SOME SHIT GET CLOSED DOWN ESPECIALLY ON CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Dec 25 2005, 11:43 AM~4479733
> *HEY DID U GUYS GET THIS PERMITTED I WOULD HATE 2 SEE SOME SHIT GET CLOSED DOWN ESPECIALLY ON CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND!
> *


WELL IT DONT HURT TO COME OUT AND REPRESENT. THE THING IS TO HAVE A GOOD TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 25 2005, 09:11 PM~4481585
> *WELL IT DONT HURT TO COME OUT AND REPRESENT. THE THING IS TO  HAVE A GOOD TIME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats true and when the hell does anyone get permits at elysion park


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Dec 24 2005, 02:18 PM~4474314
> *L.A. CARTEL 1st ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> *


_*WHATS UP HOMIES FROM L.A CARTEL THIS IS BIG ROB FROM L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006 WITH REAL RIDERS*_ :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 25 2005, 07:30 PM~4481676
> *thats true and when the hell does anyone get permits at elysion park
> *


WELL ACTUALLY ITS REAL EASY AND VERY SMART! THE LAST SHOW ENDED BEFORE IT STARTED BECAUSE SOME CHINOS HAD PERMITS. I REALLY LIVE CLOSE 2 THE PARQUE PERO ON CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND I DONT FEEL LIKE GETTIN CHASED OUT AND HAVE TO GO FROM SPOT TO SPOT WHEN WE CAN EAT DRINK AND CHILLAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Dec 26 2005, 01:48 AM~4483255
> *WELL ACTUALLY ITS REAL EASY AND VERY SMART! THE LAST SHOW ENDED BEFORE IT STARTED BECAUSE SOME CHINOS HAD PERMITS. I REALLY LIVE CLOSE 2 THE PARQUE PERO ON CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND I DONT FEEL LIKE GETTIN CHASED OUT AND HAVE TO GO FROM SPOT TO SPOT WHEN WE CAN EAT DRINK AND CHILLAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


then get some permits cabron and lets kick it that day


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IT AINT MY SHOW JUST A WORD OF ADVISE! DONT READ TO FAR INTO IT! BE NICE IM JUST TRYIN TO HELP GOODTIMER :biggrin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

thats cool two picnics in one month.. i know that together has thiers also.. G-TIMES will be their.....

GOODTIMES CC


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Dec 26 2005, 02:29 PM~4486183
> *IT AINT MY SHOW JUST A WORD OF ADVISE! DONT READ TO FAR INTO IT! BE NICE IM JUST TRYIN TO HELP GOODTIMER :biggrin:
> *


WELL I THINK YOURE TRYING A LITLE TOO HARD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Dec 26 2005, 04:29 PM~4486183
> *IT AINT MY SHOW JUST A WORD OF ADVISE! DONT READ TO FAR INTO IT! BE NICE IM JUST TRYIN TO HELP GOODTIMER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

''NOTHING BUT TROUBLE-2'' AND THE ''GOOD TIME'' CREW FROM THE (818) WILL SHOW UP!!!


AND SHOW THE SUPPORT......GOOD LUCK HOMMIES HOPE IT TURNS OUT GOOD ...THATS THE SPOT 2 PUT IT DOWN ..


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 27 2005, 01:34 AM~4489982
> *WELL I THINK YOURE TRYING A LITLE TOO HARD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LIFE IS AS HARD AS YOU MAKE IT, THINGS ARE JUST EASY 4 ME!!!!!! ALSO LESS COMPLICATED IN THE LONG RUN!!! I DONT LEARN FROM MY MISTAKES I LEARN FROM OTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM GONE, IM OUT, ALRATO!!!!
P.S. I ALSO THINK YOUR TRYIN TO HARD, ONCE AGAIN DONT READ TO FAR INTO IT!!!!


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

THANKS FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

YEAH ILL B THERE, HOPE 2 C A GOOD TURNOUT! ILL PASS THE WORD.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

will be in the house that day. :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@Dec 28 2005, 02:26 PM~4500816
> *THANKS FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP YOUK NOW LIMITED CC WILL SUPPORT TO THE FULLIS AND REPRESENT. WE WANT RIDERS MORE THAN SPECTATORS IF YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 29 2005, 12:00 AM~4504522
> *:biggrin:
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOUR CLUB AND HAVE A GOOD TIME YOU CAN COUNT ON ME


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

LA'S FINEST WILL B THERE..


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

will be there


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

big LA's FINEST C C. will be there to support


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 11 2006, 12:04 AM~4591756
> *:wave:
> *


LIMITED,S REGAL WANTS TO HOP YOUR BLUE CUTLASS


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 11:00 PM~4622336
> *LIMITED,S REGAL WANTS TO HOP YOUR BLUE CUTLASS
> *


ANYTIME DOG BRING IT DONT SING IT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 15 2006, 10:22 PM~4629949
> *ANYTIME DOG BRING IT DONT SING IT
> *


DONT LIE YOUR CAR DOES 78INCHES THATS WEAK MY REGAL DOES 74INCHES ON THE BUMPER AND COMES BACK DOWN :twak: :buttkick: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

I JUST GOT HOME FROM FREEZING MY ASS OFF WATCHING THAT BLACK (LIMITED )REGAL SERVE BEACHCITY'S BANANA LAC


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 15 2006, 11:52 PM~4630228
> *DONT LIE YOUR CAR DOES 78INCHES THATS WEAK MY REGAL DOES 74INCHES ON THE BUMPER AND COMES BACK DOWN :twak:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


ARE YOU SURE YOU WANT SOME OF THIS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 17 2006, 12:06 AM~4638391
> *ARE YOU SURE YOU WANT SOME  OF THIS
> *


THAT BLUE CUTLASS IS A RENT CAR ANYBODY COULD RENT IT FOR THE RIGHT PRICE. PLUS MILAGE PLUS HOW MANY LICKS TO THE BUMPER PLUS INCHES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2006, 01:21 AM~4638434
> *THAT BLUE CUTLASS IS A RENT CAR ANYBODY COLD RENT IT FOR THE RIGHT PRICE. PLUS MILAGE PLUS HOW MANY LICKS TO THE BUMPER PLUS INCHES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A WHORE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 17 2006, 12:23 AM~4638444
> *WHAT A WHORE
> *


USE IT DONT ABUSE IT AND PUT AJIMMMMMY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2006, 01:25 AM~4638448
> *USE IT DONT ABUSE IT AND PUT AJIMMMMMY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FACE DOWN ASS UP $$$CUANTO$$$ POR LAS NACHAS DE JESSE :buttkick:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 17 2006, 12:31 AM~4638467
> *FACE DOWN ASS UP $$$CUANTO$$$ POR LAS NACHAS DE JESSE :buttkick:
> *


GRATIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 20 2006, 03:03 AM~4663670
> *:wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 20 2006, 06:01 PM~4668958
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


WHATS THIS 4 :twak: R U STILL MAD CAUSE U CANT SERVE ME DONT :tears: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CC WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

I GOT MY MONEY ON THE BLUE CUTLASS! I SAY HES GONNA LET YOU HAVEIT :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jan 23 2006, 12:06 PM~4687056
> * I GOT MY MONEY ON THE BLUE CUTLASS! I SAY HES GONNA LET YOU HAVEIT :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


THAT BLUE CUTTLASS IS WEAK.THE BLACK REGAL IS GOING TO PUT MAJOR WORK THIS DAY WE HAVE 3BOXES OF SACO MOTORS JUST TO SERV :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :guns: :worship: :buttkick:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 24 2006, 12:19 AM~4691578
> *THAT BLUE CUTTLASS IS WEAK.THE BLACK REGAL IS GOING TO PUT MAJOR WORK THIS DAY WE HAVE 3BOXES OF SACO MOTORS JUST TO SERV  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :worship:  :buttkick:
> *


AND ALSO 3 TONS OF ???? NEVER MINE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMM FOOL U NEED 3 BOXES OF MOTORS SOUNDS LIKE U NEED A BETTER SWICTHMAN :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 24 2006, 03:35 AM~4692058
> *AND ALSO 3 TONS OF ???? NEVER MINE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMM FOOL U NEED 3 BOXES OF MOTORS SOUNDS LIKE U NEED A BETTER SWICTHMAN  :biggrin:
> *


:grabspopcorn:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HE MUST BE SCARED IF HE NEEDS BOXES OF MOTORS, OR HE DONT KNOW WHAT HES DOING! BY THE WAY HES THE ONE TALKING HE HAS TO BE THE SWITCH MAN QUE NO OR HE NEEDS TO TAKE A STEP BACK AND REST HIS NECK!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jan 24 2006, 03:38 PM~4695526
> * HE MUST BE SCARED IF HE NEEDS BOXES OF MOTORS, OR HE DONT KNOW WHAT HES DOING! BY THE WAY HES THE ONE TALKING HE HAS TO BE THE SWITCH MAN QUE NO OR HE NEEDS TO TAKE A STEP BACK AND REST HIS NECK!!
> *


HOMIE IM NEVER SCARED CAUSE ILL HOP ANY SINGLE OR DOUBLE. THE ONLY WAY IWOULD TAKE A LOSS IS IF MY CAR POTATOE CHIPS WICH SO FAR I HAVE BEEN LUCKY CAUSE MY REGAL IS DOING IN THE 70'S NOT GETTING STUCK :0 :0


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 17 2006, 01:31 AM~4638467
> *FACE DOWN ASS UP $$$CUANTO$$$ POR LAS NACHAS DE JESSE :buttkick:
> *


4 sale


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 25 2006, 12:39 AM~4699231
> *4 sale
> *


WHATS WRONG NO BODY MAKING OFFERS LOL


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 25 2006, 09:16 PM~4705979
> *WHATS WRONG NO BODY MAKING OFFERS LOL
> *


NOTHING IS WRONG. NO BODY IS GAY LIKE YOU TO TRY BUYING GUYS.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IM JUST WONDERING WHY ANYBODY WOULD EVEN HAVE THAT FLIKA OR PASS IT ON. THATS KINDA SICK JUST TO HAVE IT BUT THEN TO ADD A FRAME AROUND IT HOW CUTE! U LOST MY VOTE, THE REGALS GONNA TAKE IT!!!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

[


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ILL BE THERE I KNOW IM GONNA HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: ME 2!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: WHOS SHOWIN?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

L.A's FINEST will be there


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

:angel: TTT :angel:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

THE BLUE CUTLASS WILL BE SERVING. FIRST COME FIRST WILL GET SERVED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 28 2005, 11:38 PM~4504382
> *will be in the house that day. :thumbsup:
> *



HOW DEEP.....IS THE QUESTION... :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Feb 28 2006, 04:35 PM~4948039
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP BIATCH READY TO GET SERVED ON YOURE OWN PICNIC


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 2 2006, 06:42 PM~4962949
> *WHAT UP BIATCH READY TO GET SERVED ON YOURE OWN PICNIC
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: MAYBE GET SERVED BUT NOT BY U STOP BEING SCARED AND MAKE SURE U SHOW UP :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Mar 6 2006, 12:49 PM~4987238
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: MAYBE GET SERVED BUT NOT BY  U STOP BEING SCARED AND MAKE SURE U SHOW UP :biggrin:
> *


IM GOING TO SHOW UP JUST TO SERVE YOU AND MAYBE ACOUPLE OTHER PEOPLE. YOU CHOOSE WICH CAR THE HATE IT ORLOVE IT PART2 CUTLASS OR THE LA PAISALATOR REGAL. AND WHO EVER ELSE THAT WANTS SOME :twak: :twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 7 2006, 10:45 AM~4993650
> *IM GOING TO SHOW UP JUST TO SERVE YOU AND MAYBE ACOUPLE OTHER PEOPLE. YOU CHOOSE WICH CAR THE HATE IT ORLOVE IT PART2 CUTLASS OR THE LA PAISALATOR REGAL. AND WHO EVER ELSE THAT WANTS SOME :twak:  :twak:  :scrutinize:
> *


YEAH NOW U TALKING AFTER U BOUT THE HATE IT OR LOVE PART 2 BACK OFF OF ME ONCE I DID THE NEW LOCK UP ON IT BUT ITS OK ILL BRING SOME THING ALSE SOON REAL SOON :guns: :burn: :buttkick:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Mar 8 2006, 04:06 PM~5003866
> *YEAH NOW U TALKING AFTER U BOUT THE HATE IT OR LOVE PART 2 BACK OFF OF ME ONCE I DID THE NEW LOCK UP ON IT BUT ITS OK ILL BRING SOME THING ALSE SOON REAL SOON :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:
> *


BUT YOU KNOW WHO WAS THE OG OWNER OF THE CAR BIATCH


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 8 2006, 08:46 PM~5005536
> *BUT YOU KNOW WHO WAS THE OG OWNER OF THE CAR BIATCH
> *


YEAH BUT I GAVE IT BACK WITH MORE INCHES I GET THE CREDIT 4 THAT AND THE WAY I DID THE REAR END :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Mar 8 2006, 10:15 PM~5006634
> *YEAH BUT I GAVE IT BACK WITH MORE INCHES I GET THE CREDIT 4 THAT AND THE WAY I DID THE REAR END  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALRIGHT I GAVE YOU THE IDEA HOW TO DO THE LOCK UP AND HOW TO TRICK OUT THE REAR END :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 9 2006, 12:31 AM~5007141
> *ITS ALRIGHT I GAVE YOU THE IDEA HOW TO DO THE LOCK UP AND HOW TO TRICK OUT THE REAR END :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

ITS OFFICIAL IM COMING TO YOUR HOUSE TOMOROW IN PASADENA ON YOUR BLOCK TO SERVE YOU YOU BETTER HAVE SOMETHING TO PULL UP IM GOING TO CALL ALL THE LOW RIDER PEOPLE THAT MAKE VIDEOS


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 9 2006, 12:39 AM~5007212
> *ITS OFFICIAL IM COMING TO YOUR HOUSE TOMOROW IN PASADENA ON YOUR BLOCK TO SERVE YOU YOU BETTER HAVE SOMETHING TO PULL UP IM GOING TO CALL ALL THE LOW RIDER PEOPLE THAT MAKE VIDEOS
> *


DONT DO THAT THEY JUST REDID THE STREET AND YOUR GOING BREAK THE ASPHALT WITH YOUR CARS AND TRAILERS ILL JUST DRIVE 2 U YES I SAID DRIVE :angry:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Mar 9 2006, 12:14 AM~5007327
> *DONT DO THAT THEY JUST REDID THE STREET AND YOUR GOING BREAK THE ASPHALT WITH YOUR CARS AND TRAILERS ILL JUST DRIVE 2 U YES I SAID DRIVE :angry:
> *


YES ILL JUST HAVE TO COME TO YOUR HOUSE AND LEAVE MY LAND MARKS EVERUTIME MY CAR HITS THE BUMPER. WHEN IM DONE HOPPING ALL OVER YOU THE FLOOR WILL BE CARVED READING LIMITED CC. AND IF ANY BODY WANTS TO SEE THIS FOOL GET SERVED CHIRP HIM FOR DIRECTIONS 122X24X5246 OR CALL ME AT 323 281 9412 WILL BE DOING THIS HOP LATER


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

ITS OFICIAL AT 9 AT THE ROSE BOWL


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Mar 9 2006, 06:46 PM~5013096
> *ITS OFICIAL  AT 9 AT THE ROSE BOWL
> *


THIS GAYIS SCARED BECAUSE HE CALLED WITH ALOT OF EXCUSES :guns:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

WHATS UP YOU BIAAATCH. SANCH-HO


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

feary tales are make believe you scared to hopp. ill sell you the cutlass again for 6000,00


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 9 2006, 11:24 PM~5014695
> *THIS GAYIS SCARED BECAUSE HE CALLED WITH ALOT OF EXCUSES :guns:
> *


YOUR THE GAY THATS BEING SCARED MY ONLY EXCUSE WAS WAIT A LITTLE BIT I NEED 2 PUT AIR MY TIRES WHEN I SHOWED UP I ONLY FOUND SOME COYOTES :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: SO I GUESS I WON


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 10 2006, 03:07 PM~5019851
> *feary tales are make believe you scared to hopp. ill sell you the cutlass again for 6000,00
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: SHIT I SOLD IT BACK 2 U 4 A REASON YEAH IT HOP BUT I WANT IT DRIVEABLE LIKE THE 1 IM BUILDING FRAME OFF


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Mar 10 2006, 02:15 PM~5019935
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: SHIT I SOLD IT BACK 2 U 4 A REASON YEAH IT HOP BUT I WANT IT DRIVEABLE LIKE THE 1 IM BUILDING FRAME OFF
> *


you aint building [email protected] im building the next car for you just like the other cuttlass i did for you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

LA Cartel- Just curious if you are still having this picnic? Just notice a car show posted for the same day. If you are still having this picnic let us know----some would rather be at a park than a show


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Mar 17 2006, 12:24 AM~5065557
> *LA Cartel- Just curious if you are still having this picnic?  Just notice a car show posted for the same day.  If you are still having this picnic let us know----some would rather be at a park than a show
> *


yes we are still having the picnic  and right after hitting whittier blvd


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

That's what im talking about. See you out there.


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

GETTING CLOSE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Mar 17 2006, 01:20 AM~5065748
> *right after hitting whittier blvd
> *


Thats what Im talking about Cruzing the Blvd. Just like old times.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@Mar 19 2006, 01:49 AM~5078778
> *GETTING CLOSE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE
> *


CANT WAIT TO SERVE OR FUCK IT GET SERVED :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  C U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Mar 22 2006, 03:44 PM~5100710
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 22 2006, 06:48 PM~5101577
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


U GET MOTORS ALREADY


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Mar 24 2006, 02:23 PM~5113866
> *U GET MOTORS ALREADY
> *


yes sir ill be at santa fe dam smacking the bumper


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

1st Annual Car Show
For Pioneer High School
“Boosters”
Sponsored By 
“d.j. satch w/ duke’s retires”
Sunday May 7, 2006
Raindate 6/4/06
9 am- 4 pm
10800 East Benavon st.
Whittier, CA 90606
(Corner of Pioneer Blvd and Washington)
Move-in Time 7 am
Car Entry- $20
Motorcycle- $10
Lowrider Bike-$5
Free Admission
Vendor Spot Available- $40

For More Info:
Satch (562) 631-9307
[email protected]

k-DAY 93.5 FM12-4:00 P.M.
LATINO 96.3 FM 10- 12:00 P.M.

DOUBLE EDGE MUSIC W/ MR. TRIPPALOT " MY WAYS"
13' WIRE WHEELS & HYDRAULIC SET-UPS FOR BIG RAFFLES


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :dunno: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO GO PAY FOR TO SHOW YOUR CAR WHEN YOU COULD COME KICK IT FOR FREE AND ENJOY A GOOD BARB QUE WATCH A HOP AND KICK IT WITH THE HOMIES AT A PLACE THAT HAPPENS EVERY TIME THERES A PICNIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

ONLY ABOUT A MONTH AWAY NOW uffin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Apr 3 2006, 02:11 PM~5171814
> *ONLY ABOUT A MONTH AWAY NOW uffin:
> *


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

N MOTORS BURNIN</span>!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IS IT STILL ON OR WHAT? YOU MEMBER?


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Apr 17 2006, 04:40 PM~5261223
> *IS IT STILL ON OR WHAT?    YOU MEMBER?
> *


ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG :biggrin:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

Our Style (los angeles) will be there.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Apr 18 2006, 10:03 PM~5269823
> *Our Style (los angeles) will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WHOS ROLLIN?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

if all goes right homie STRICTLY FAMILY will be there.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

DAM, IM GETTIN WORRIED, I KNOW ELYSIAN IS THE SPOT BUT SO FEW REPLIES. AM I MISSIN SOMETHIN OR WHAT? SHIT SOME1 PM ME OR SOMETHING. IVE BEEN TELLIN THE HOMIES ABOUT IT N WERE READY 2 ROLL! SAT. THE 6TH @ THE LONG BEACH SHOW, WATCH DE LA JOTO GET HIS ASS KICKED BY THE OTHER ***! THEN WAKE UP N HEAD 2 ELYSIAN PK. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 29 2006, 02:41 PM~5143734
> *1st Annual Car Show
> For Pioneer High School
> “Boosters”
> ...


 HEY THIS WAS A COLD MOVIDA PUTTIN THIS ON SOME1 ELSES POST 4 THE SAME DATE!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I'LL BE THERE


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

you know i will be :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Apr 22 2006, 10:09 PM~5294976
> *HEY THIS WAS A COLD MOVIDA PUTTIN THIS ON SOME1 ELSES POST 4 THE SAME DATE!!!
> *



I thought the same thing..........


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 23 2006, 04:26 PM~5298754
> *I thought the same thing..........
> *


 TS ALL GOOD THOUGH


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Apr 23 2006, 09:53 PM~5300832
> *TS ALL GOOD THOUGH
> *



"DUKES RETIRES"

I know that the homeboys at DUKES would not do this.....

But lets get back on topic......

Elyisan Park on Cinco De Mayo Weekend!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## wolfie1211 (Apr 4, 2006)

blvd rollers will be there


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The Family Will Be thier....


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

COOKIN WHAT?


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

SO WHOS HOPING WHOS READY 2 TAKE THE MONEY OFF OUR HANDS REMEMBER 200 SINGLE PUMP 200 DOUBLE PUMP EVREYTHING GOES


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Apr 24 2006, 01:59 PM~5304634
> *SO WHOS HOPING WHOS READY 2 TAKE THE MONEY OFF OUR HANDS REMEMBER 200 SINGLE PUMP 200 DOUBLE PUMP EVREYTHING GOES
> *


YOU FORGOT THE SINGLE PUMP RADICAL 
200 AND 200 DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL STUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDD :twak: :twak: BUT I HEARD CHINA MAN FROM MAJESTICS IS GOING TO BUST OUT BRAND NEW FOR ALL THEM STREET HOPPERS WITH SCHOKS PAINT BEAT AND CHROME HE BE KILLING IT


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 24 2006, 11:33 PM~5307246
> *YOU FORGOT THE SINGLE PUMP RADICAL
> 200 AND 200 DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL STUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDD :twak:  :twak: BUT I HEARD CHINA MAN FROM MAJESTICS IS GOING TO BUST OUT BRAND NEW FOR ALL THEM STREET HOPPERS WITH SCHOKS PAINT BEAT AND CHROME HE BE KILLING IT
> *


DONT CALL ME STUPID YOU STUPID RADICAL WHAT PART OF EVREYTHING GOES DONT U UNDERSTAND STUPID :biggrin: :buttkick: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

make sure one of you mo fo's holla at me so i could get get this shit on video to have a layitlow exclusive!!! :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

cant wait its gonna be a good day we cruise whittier after :wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 25 2006, 10:24 AM~5310413
> *make sure one of you mo fo's holla at me so i could get get this shit on video to have a layitlow exclusive!!! :biggrin:
> *


what are u talking about all eyes on me dont have hydraulics :roflmao:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 25 2006, 11:01 PM~5314445
> *what are u talking about all eyes on me dont have hydraulics :roflmao:
> *


BUT U SURE DO LIKE WHAT I DID 2 YOUR CAR THATS WHY U BOUGHT BACK OFF OF ME U LIKE THE NEW INCHES I LEFT ON IT WHAT U COULD NEVER FIGURE OUT HOW 2 DO :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> > BUT U SURE DO LIKE WHAT I DID 2 YOUR CAR THATS WHY U BOUGHT BACK OFF OF ME U LIKE THE NEW INCHES I LEFT ON IT WHAT U COULD NEVER FIGURE OUT HOW 2 DO :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> LLA CALLENSE CALLENSE KE ME DESESPERANNNNNN


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@Apr 26 2006, 07:24 PM~5320502
> *LLA CALLENSE CALLENSE KE ME DESESPERANNNNNN
> *


calmado chabelo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 26 2006, 11:56 PM~5321933
> *calmado chabelo :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CHAVELO WITH A MIXTURE OF KIKO


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

whos really going? theres 2 shows going on that day but ill be there for sher hope its a good turn out post whos really going


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

1 WEEK AWAY


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

CANT WAIT


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

</span> [/i]</span></span> :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

ALMOST HERE, I WAS HITTIN UP PEEPS AT EPICS CRUISE NIGHT N THEY ALL SAID THEY WILL B @ ELYSIAN PK, ON SUNDAY!!! HOT N HITTIN SWITCHES!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

L.A.'S FINEST READY TO SUPPORT AND REPRESENT


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

SUP CARTEL SEE YOU GUYS AT THE PICNIC :wave:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

WELL SEE EVREY BODY SUNDAY MORNING BE THERE EARLY 4 PARKING :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

saturay @ veterans stadium sunday @ elysian


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 3 2006, 10:49 AM~5362883
> *TTT
> *


WAS UP YOU GUYS GONNA B @ THE PARQUE? SEE U THERE!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@May 2 2006, 09:04 PM~5360316
> *saturay @ veterans stadium  sunday @ elysian
> *


WHATS GOING ON @ THE STADIUM? I KNOW THEY R HAVIN A SHOW @ THE CHURCH ON OLIVE IN LONG BEACH.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT UP SANCH YOU KNOW WE GONNA BE THERE  ROLLING IN REAL TEMPRA


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Delegation Las Vegas will be bringing out a radical hopper and a couple show cars. Delegation L.A. will be there also


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

single or doble radical :scrutinize:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

You will find out :0 Ohh shiat
:biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

whats up cartel see you guys on sunday :wave:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@May 4 2006, 07:55 AM~5367879
> *You will find out  :0  Ohh shiat
> :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 3 2006, 11:19 PM~5366759
> *single or doble radical :scrutinize:
> *


WHY U SCURR


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CHIIIIA READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## a$$_holio (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

SEE THE FAMILIA THERE! HEY BY THE WAY THERE WAS A MURDER IN THE IMMEDIATE AREA OF THE PARK AND A CAR WASH ON ECHO P. AVE. SO IM SURE THEY ARE GONNA STROLL BY WITH ATTITUDE, IF SO LETS KEEP THAT IN MIND AND KEEP DA PEACE!!!! ITS GONNA BE A GOOD DAY.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT THE DAY HAS ALMOST CAME HOMIE!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

So what the heck did yall get permits or what??? That park gets packed and I want to go but I dont want to miss out on a decent show to get sent home!


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 5 2006, 10:22 AM~5375458
> *So what the heck did yall get permits or what??? That park gets packed and I want to go but I dont want to miss out on a decent show to get sent home!
> *


 the permit only gives you the right for benches and 20 or so parking space not the whole park so it really does'nt matter if you got permits or not


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

*W3RD!!! * :biggrin: I think it still woulda been a plus with it but I think we are rolling through anyways!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

JUST GO WITH A BUNCH OF SIGNS FOR IMIGRANT RIGHTS N SHIT AND WE CAN CALL IT A RALLY, NOT A CAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 5 2006, 07:39 PM~5377919
> *JUST GO WITH A BUNCH OF SIGNS FOR IMIGRANT RIGHTS N SHIT AND WE CAN CALL IT A RALLY, NOT A CAR SHOW :biggrin:
> *


SI SE PUEDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

EPICS CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT TO REPRESENT AND BE ON THE LOOK OUT CAUSE WE WILL BE BRINGING OUT THE HYDRO KILLA FOR THOSE OF U WHO THINK CARS ON BAGS CANT GET UP


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

NITROUS =SAVE THE AIR FOR THE KIDS BALLOONS PSSST HOLD ON LET ME RUN MY HOSE'S TO THE BOTTLES :twak:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

WELL I DONT THINK THEY WOULD PUT IT ON THE TOP DOGS TRUCCHA VIDEO
BECAUSE IT LOOKS PRETTY HOMIE!!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

thats the car with the flu thats always snezing :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

ill be there


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

WELL GOOD NIGHT WILL SEE EVREY BODY TOMORROW MORNING GOT TO SLEEP A COUPLE HOURS AND I DO MEAN A COUPLE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_ "BIG" L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006_</span>


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

see u guys tommorrow cant wait :wave:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

WELL IM THE OUT DOOR ON THE WAY 2 THE PARK SEE YOU ALL THEIR


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Damn rushing!!! C yall later on t-day. If u see a white boy with a Las Vegas Delegation shirt say wasup..


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

JUST GOT BACK FROM ELYSIAN AND IT WAS OFF THE HOOK...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

here are a couple of pics my digi died on me


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

here a hopping clip :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdWAFrd_m5k


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

thank you all who came down  


(date on pics is wrong :twak: )


cartel cars cruzing by....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN THE SHOW WAS FUCKING DOWN GOTTA GIVE IT UO TO LA CARTEL GREAT TURN OUT, AND THE BULLY WAS POP'N TOO :biggrin:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 7 2006, 10:58 PM~5388542
> *MAN THE SHOW WAS FUCKING DOWN GOTTA GIVE IT UO TO LA CARTEL GREAT TURN OUT, AND THE BULLY WAS POP'N TOO :biggrin:
> *


thanks could'nt have done it with out everybodys support... and yes whittier was POP'N saw some tickets being given out but no biggy :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

no more pics???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 7 2006, 09:58 PM~5388153
> *here a hopping clip  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdWAFrd_m5k
> *


cool clip


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 7 2006, 11:17 PM~5388653
> *cool clip
> *


 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

GOOD SHOW LA CARTEL, i thought the cops were gonna be dicks the whole day but it seemed after they followed a monte over the hill i didnt really see them to much. cant wait till next year.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 8 2006, 07:27 AM~5389470
> *GOOD SHOW LA CARTEL,  i thought the cops were gonna be dicks the whole day but it seemed after they followed a monte over the hill i didnt really see them to much.  cant wait till next year.
> *


WHOS GOT MORE PIX? POST THEM


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 8 2006, 09:13 AM~5389892
> *WHOS GOT MORE PIX? POST THEM
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT I HEARD HAHAHA FUCKIN PUNK ASS COP WAS A DICK.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SUPPORTED US COULD NOT HAVE DONE WITH OUT YOU


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

does anybody have pictures of that lincoln that looked up really fucking high in the back! dont remember the color but it locked up high as hell cruising down the street!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

IT WAS GOOD AS TURN OUT,MUCH PROPS


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 7 2006, 09:58 PM~5388153
> *here a hopping clip  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdWAFrd_m5k
> *


thats us puting in work GOODTIMES EAST LOS (brown cuttie) 
LOKS84 and MUFASA GOODTIMES Till The END....................


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOOD TIME AT ELYSION PARK WITH THE HOMIES FROM L.A CARTEL :biggrin:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey guys we just wanted to say thanks for the good time that you gave us Sunday. Hope to see you guys next year. hope to see you guys on are next event.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@May 8 2006, 11:05 PM~5394410
> *Hey guys we just wanted to say thanks for the good time that you gave us Sunday. Hope to see you guys next year. hope to see you guys on are next event.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@May 8 2006, 10:05 PM~5394410
> *Hey guys we just wanted to say thanks for the good time that you gave us Sunday. Hope to see you guys next year. hope to see you guys on are next event.
> *


_WHATS UP HOMIES FROM SUSPECT CC CAN WAIT FOR THE BASEBALL GAME HOPE SOON_ :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Wanted to give props to La Cartel. We had a firme time out there...


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

IT WAS A KOOL ASS PICNIC


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

no one has pics


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I GOT SOME MORE IAM LOADING THEM UP TO MY COMPUTER RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@May 8 2006, 02:32 PM~5391745
> *does anybody have pictures of that lincoln that looked up really fucking high in the back! dont  remember the color but it locked up high as hell cruising down the street!
> *


was it a white towncar from san diego? if so man the fucker got crazy at the hop.. mean ass gas hopping


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NO I THINK HE IS TALKING BOUT AN OLDER TOWN CAR A GREY ONE I GOT SOME PICS OF IT GOING DOWN ELSYIAN LOCKED UP


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LIKE I SAID I WOULD HERE ARE THE PICS FROM ELSYAIN PARK, AND WHITTIER BLVD THIS PASSED SUNDAY

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/psychofern21...m?.dir=/44dbscd


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

THANKS FERN THE PICS ARE THE BOMB THEY ALL CAME OUT GOOD


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: THANX


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

good pic ! got any of the hopping after :ugh: childs from s.d got that day but fuck it i can take a lost rematch in s.d real soon


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NAW I DONT HAVE HOPPING PICS


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_



Originally posted by harborarea310@May 10 2006, 09:49 AM~5402478
*good pic ! got any of the hopping after  :ugh: childs from s.d got that day but fuck it i can take a lost  rematch  in s.d real soon
*

Click to expand...

_


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@May 10 2006, 09:49 AM~5402478
> *good pic ! got any of the hopping after  :ugh: childs from s.d got that day but fuck it i can take a lost  rematch  in s.d real soon
> *


naw wasnt the hop somewhere else? not at the park


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

it was a good show,but the hop after was off the hook


----------



## L.A. (Feb 21, 2006)

ANY MORE PICS? :dunno: 
ANY BOBY GOT PICS OF THE BURGANDY CUTLASS THAT WAS HOPPING?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

wuts up fellaz here some video clip i wasnt able to record the hop though. 

http://download.yousendit.com/473AA9BF1F10434F


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TRY THIS ONE SHOULD TAKE YOU TO THE VIDEO

http://www.bolt.com/RICNDAREGAL/video/945257


----------



## L.A. (Feb 21, 2006)

nice videos


----------



## BiGg_MaN81 (May 9, 2006)

I SAVED THE BEST FOR LAST SO STAY POSTED ON THIS ONE.......


----------

